# Lost siberian husky



## natty0211 (Oct 6, 2013)

Been missing since 6pm Saturday 5th October from moldgreen,Huddersfield he is 1yr old wearing a blue collar with his name Loki and his address on he has a v shaped mark on his head and is fluffy we are very worried and want him back safely if spotted please contact local dog warden/vets or my contact is 07944690431 please keep your eyes open


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Sorry to hear your husky Loki is missing.

Try checking

DogLost - Reuniting Lost Dogs With Their Owners

And also post his details on there with a picture 

Try checking your local Dog Warden Service ( can normally find the details on your local council website )


----------



## natty0211 (Oct 6, 2013)

Thank you yes iv registered with them and if also been ringing dog warden,vets and police since but still no sign I'm just worried someone is going to keep him because he's such a beautiful dog.


----------

